# 2012 Tacoma with Blizzard 680



## earthman85

Just thought I would post a couple photos of my 4 cylinder 2012 Tacoma with Blizzard 680 LT. The plow has been on the truck since the truck was new and I had this plow on a 2007 Tacoma for 3 years prior. I use it for a couple driveways and a small parking lot. The second photo shows a stack as tall as the hood. Enjoy!


----------



## wislxer

Love it! Action pics? How's does the 4 cylinder do pushing snow?

Where do you live in Milwaukee? I lived there for 3 years on the east side near the U. Loved it. Haven't been back in 10 years though.

You should post some more pics of this Taco if you got em. Thanks!


----------



## jasonv

wislxer;1781654 said:


> Love it! Action pics? How's does the 4 cylinder do pushing snow?


Lets put it this way; this is not your grandpa's 4-cyl. The engines in these things put out a power curve like a diesel, and in addition to pickups, they are also used in BUSSES. They are very competent at pushing a 7 foot blade, or in op's case, 6'8".


----------



## earthman85

The 4 cyl is great, I've never been in a situation where I didn't have enough engine power. This truck isn't the fastest when merging onto the expressway, but it has the torque to plow very nicely. Not having any balast in the bed on the other hand does more to hinder plowing.

For the last 3 years I was living on the east side by UWM. I was plowing narrow alleys and tight parking spots with this using a manual transmission Tacoma. The only reason I got this 2012 is for the automatic transmission.


----------

